# looking to gain muscle? pep?



## siggyau (Nov 25, 2013)

Age 22 , Weight 75kg 165 pounds 

Alright looking to do a few months course of some peptides was interested in running 1295, ghrp6 together? i have already bought ostarine 100tabs 20mg, I don't really know much about peptides or HGH but from what i have been reading HGH is strongest but its also the most expensive so this is why i have decided i will probably go with the ghrp +cjc 1295 no dac combination 

would 10x of each be enough ? thats 50mg of ghrp6 , 20mg of cjc 1295 no dac

will have to research more about what a dosing protocol would be good unless someone could assist with this?


----------

